# MAC - All Ages, All Races, All Sexes - Jan 10



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Place all your *All Ages, All Races, All Sexes* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *All Ages, All Races, All Sexes* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *All Ages, All Races, All Sexes* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Courtesy of *erine1881*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_myself and equality are reversed in my swatches.  sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































sorry i don't have pigment swatches.  alot of my trainer's samples were stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

*Lingering *Eye Brows





*Blot Powder* (medium)


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 12, 2009)

Pics are thumbnails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banshee






Showstopper


----------



## onlylindah (Nov 10, 2009)

Naked Frost Lipglass (Repromote from Chill Collection)






On lips


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 24, 2009)

pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Comparisons & Swatches

I wish I had Vanilla Pigment to compare bit it's a shade that just didn't work for me so I ditched it.

Clockwise from top left:
Your Ladyship, Universal Mix, Gold Dusk, Lily White





Top to bottom:
Your Ladyship, Universal Mix, Lily White, Gold Dusk





Rich Life in the centre, then clockwise form top centre:
Coco, Mauvement, Subtle, Sunnydaze, Sweet Sienna, Tea Time





Top to bottom:
Rich Life, Coco, Mauvement, Subtle, Sunnydaze, Sweet Sienna, Tea Time





I love them! Rich Life especially


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 28, 2009)

BPBs!











Personal Style






All's Good






Swatches-






Sheer and heavy-

Personal Style






All's Good- (super sheer in the 2nd swatch!)


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadows- not as exciting (for me anyway!) as the pigments and BPBs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cross-Cultural





Banshee





All Races





Showstopper





Swathes-

Top-Bottom: 
All Races (it is there I promise, you just need to look really hard!)
Banshee
Cross-Cultural
Showstopper 











All Races looks terrible swatched but to wear it's actually my fave.

Cross Cultural compared to Mulled Cider:

Left: Cross-Cultural
Right: Mulled Cider


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 4, 2010)

Personal Style






New packaging vs old packaging (vanilla)





Universal Mix






Rich Life


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 4, 2010)

Me: N1 in face and body.  ~NW15-20












Dr. G: NC44


----------



## lenchen (Jan 6, 2010)

from top to bottom:
all's good blush, and rich life pigment. Me, NC50/C7 Face and body.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 7, 2010)

everything together:





*pigments:*
*uniersal mix* vs. white gold, white, quick frost pigments

















*rich life *vs. deep brown, gold stroke, chocolate brown, tea time












you can see the sparkles in this one





for those who haven't seen the jar yet, it does have an insert thingie


----------



## Meryl (Jan 9, 2010)

A few posters were asking if Personal Style was similar to The Perfect Cheek from MAC Makeup Art Cosmetics Collection.  Also, when I saw Personal Style I thought it might be similar to my old favourite, Peaceful.

Here are comparisons of the three... 

Peaceful --  The Perfect Cheek --  Personal Style


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...0/01/all17.jpg


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't have good lighting today.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 18, 2010)

Shadow Comparison... NW25/30 skin in natural lighting outdoors:


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Showstopper e/s


----------



## Karrie (Jan 20, 2010)

glamour for all


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Banshee


----------

